# [EVDL] EVs4sale: S10, Ranger, Sparrow, Current, Sterling, Solectria, Escort del Sol B



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270742056514&viewitem=
$24k 1995 Chevy S10 Charleston SC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180658261837&viewitem=
$20k 1999 Ford Ranger Long Beach CA

http://amarillo.craigslist.org/mcy/2307239015.html
$18995 2000 CORBIN SPARROW MIDLAND TX 2011-04-05

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/cto/2303806077.html
$18k 2009 Current Oahu HI 2011-04-03 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160578827455&viewitem=#vi-content
$16500bid 1997 GMC Sonoma Truck Amherstburg ON Ca Apr 28 2011

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/2344011694.html
$12999 Sterling custom body on 1974 VW chassis Antelope valley CA 2011-04-24

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220775724888&viewitem=
$11500 1997 solectria newark NY 

http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/2344648448.html
$11k 1997 solectria force geo metro newark ny 2011-04-25

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2344650692.html
$10999 1997 solectria geo metro lyons ny 2011-04-25

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2344740340.html
$9500 1981 Ford Escort Gurnee IL 2011-04-25

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/2343740316.html
$8800 1995 Honda del Sol chevy chase md 2011-04-24

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/2331823844.html
$6k 1982 Bradley Boca Raton FL 2011-04-18

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/cto/2308103564.html
$6k 1980 PLYMOUTH HORIZON jet 007 electra port charlotte FL 2011-04-05

http://redding.craigslist.org/cto/2286039615.html
$5900 1955 Porsche Speedster custom needs-batteries Eureka CA 2011-03-25

http://skagit.craigslist.org/cto/2273183551.html
$5k 1991 VW Golf project Anacortes WA 2011-03-18

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/2301985865.html
$5k 1992 Ford Escort Longview TX 2011-04-02

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2318583140.html
$5k 1974 Fiat X1/9 Bay City TX 2011-04-11 

http://salem.craigslist.org/cto/2343624410.html
$5k 1985 Ford ranger salem OR 2011-04-24

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2330988670.html
$4800 2009 WILDFIRE 50MPH ELECTRIC WHITWELL TN 2011-04-17

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/2347730853.html
$4300 1993 ford festiva san antonio TX 2011-04-26

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bar/2354564715.html
$3500 1989 Acura Woodland CA 2011-04-30

http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/2316824124.html
$3500 1990 Geo Metro EV Deer Park WA 2011-04-10

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2341699747.html
$3495 1981 Ford Escort Jet needs-batteries Tacoma WA 2011-04-23

http://fayetteville.craigslist.org/cto/2345511597.html
$3k Chevy Tracker Dunn NC 2011-04-25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270739921686&viewitem=
$2300bid 1973 VW Super Beetle needs-batteries Ceres CA Apr 29 2011

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/2345943896.html
$2200 1982 Ford Jet Electrica needs-batteries Roseburg OR 2011-04-25



http://columbus.craigslist.org/rvs/2355068570.html
$9k 2009 Stealth 4x4 ATV w/ EZ-Reach'n-Rife-Rack Newark Ohio 2011-04-30
...
http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg02129.html
EVLN(Gim'me the EV with the Easy-Reach'n Rifle Rack!)






http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


http://evdl.org/archive/#nabble-td3276396
$700 EV-Charge America EVSE: J1772 compatible


http://modularevpower.com/Sales_J1772_to_NEMA_14-50_Adapters.htm
Securable J1772 to 14-50 adapter box


EVs4sale: Apr 01, 2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-gm-pish-Kitcar-S10-Ranger-NMG-Sparrow-e-Mcycle-Ghia-Porsche-solectria-Del-Sol-Cabriolet-tp3420837p3420837.html

{brucedp.150m.com}--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-S10-Ranger-Sparrow-Current-Sterling-Solectria-Escort-del-Sol-Bradley-tp3487706p3487706.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

